# 18" BBS RSII Full Concave Restoration Project.



## Permaslowedvr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

Hello Vortex! I found these Full Concave 18" BBS RSII wheels at a scrap yard in Massachusetts and scooped them up right quick for a whopping $280 after tax.
Specs are as follows...

18x8.5 - 5x120 ET22, BBS RS 700
18x10 - 5x120 ET25, BBS RS 701

As I'm sure most of you already know, these particular wheels arn't that easy to come by and when they do come on the market they can be pricey. There have been some build threads dedicated to these guys in the past but I haven't really seen anything started in the past 2-3 years so I'm going to give you all the opportunity to follow me on what will be my most recent endeavor! Here are some pictures of the wheels in the condition I found them in...

                

They're actually pretty solid aside from some cosmetic flaws, there no bends or major gauges to the actual lips. The big reason I am documenting this adventure is because some of the parts for these wheels are hard to come by but I'll talk more on that later. Stay tuned for later updated and feel free to join in on the conversation!


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

Sub'd...
Nice find!! U pretty much stole it. I only see 1 bent lip? If so you only have to replace that; thats not going to cost much. Powdercoat the centers and barrels and polish the crap out of the lips. cant wait to see the progress and finished project.


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Didn't I sell or trade you wheels before? Your handle looks familiar... :sly:

In for progress. :thumbup:

Let me know if you need help sourcing parts. I'm building the Futura's in my signature.


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

Subbing to this...
We, kinda. I have these now.:wave:


----------



## BT12 (May 25, 2012)

votblindub said:


> Subbing to this...
> We, kinda. I have these now.:wave:


Yeah i saw him post it up for sale, someone on the bmw forum (i think hes here too). Put some big ass lipsnon these and it looked badd ass.

I think this was it
http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61678


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

BT12 said:


> Yeah i saw him post it up for sale, someone on the bmw forum (i think hes here too). Put some big ass lipsnon these and it looked badd ass.
> 
> I think this was it
> http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61678


That looks GREAT!


----------



## Matt 337 (Apr 10, 2009)

Nice find! I'm looking for a wheel project myself, wish I could find a deal like this.


----------

